
Is Editing Humanity the Solution to Society’s Problems? - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/is-editing-humanity-the-solution-to-societys-problems-3413391487cb
======
WheelsAtLarge
Human gene editing is the future. Currently, we are scared that we don't know
enough so everyone is against it. I hate the idea but at some point, we'll
feel like we know enough and someone will feel like there's a "good" reason to
do it. Once it starts it will be hard to stop since we'll try to fix
unintended consequences in the same manner. And yes, there are always
unintended consequences.

Also, given the human characteristic to separate into groups. I see a future
where there will be human and transhuman communities. It's not out of the
realm of possibilities that there will be human vs transhuman wars.

------
CM30
Part of me regrets this article because of how insane it is with the futurism
and what not, but part of me also thinks it raises interesting possibilities
about how tech could fix social problems in a few decades/centuries time.

And come on, real life macros/automation would be such a neat concept.

